# Siplest way to reduce video size



## stranglehold (Jul 7, 2003)

I have some .mov files from my digital camera that I would like to reduce.

I checked with Moviemaker, but it won't do .mov files. My files are up to 35 seconds and about 35 meg.

Any free programs out there that will do this? I could convert it to something else too like wmv, mpg or similar.


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

Super may do it http://www.erightsoft.net/SUPER.html


----------



## stranglehold (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks, I will check it out.

Anybody else?


----------



## PanamaKevin (Jan 2, 2008)

try www.videohelp.com they have an abundance of info on editing and converting video files... chk it out


----------

